# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  не в тему...

## Меньшикова Татьяна

я прислушалась, к предложеньям... я  просто творческий зритель...

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Спасибо  всем кто  заглянул  ко  мне!
 не судите  за  граматику, захлестывает  часто...
Бывая  на   любимых страничках. иногда  тоже  захлестывает.
 решилась на гостей ком  интересно. Спасибо!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Я одна в  пустом  зале…,
Там слова  о  любви  не  звучали…
Там  пустой  паркет,
 Там хрусталь слез,
Там мечта  о любви  не  живет.

Я  одна в  пустом  зале?
Что  звучало  в мечтах  о любви?
Стены пол, потолок ,  окна  ,  двери
Веришь  в  это?
 Я  не верю….

О   словах  о  любви, нет  мечтаний.
  В жизни  нет места  для  расставаний.
 Пусто  в  зале,  что ж это  не новость
Я  одна стою  в пустословье…….

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Рвется  нить, боль навыворот стонет….
От  вопросов  не  спрятаться в ночи.
Ты не  веришь  в  слова  рассудка?
 Я  не верю
 я  в  ЭТО,  
Н
е 
в
е
р
ю…

Точки  стали  вдруг  многоточьем
Что ж  в  многоточье  есть  продолженье…
Пусть  все  шепчутся  о  НЕВОЗМОЖНОМ
Я не слышу ,  я  верю в  ВОМОЖНОСТЬ!
В голове  можно  рваться  сквозь бездну.
 А  попробуй сквозь  боль  не доверья!
Сквозь банальность предательства ВЕРЫ?!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

И  сон захлебнет  обиду  от дня....
знать  бы  мне  чем  укрыть   Тебя.....
Ложью  Надежд- Нет!
Ложью  снов? Нет!!

Я укрю  Тебя  тихим,  словом---
ЛЮБвИ --  нет!
НЕБО! СНЕГ КОТОРЫЙ  ВЗДЫБИЛСЯ...
 ВЕСНА ОДНАКО!  ПРИШЛО    ЖИЗНИ  ОБРАТИТЬСЯ..

за краем  любви--- тишина  и  цвет...
 ЦВЕТ ЖИВУЩЕЙ  ЛЮБВИ,
 многоцветия -----НЕТ!
  НЕТ!!!!

  а  ты  вывернись!
  Ты смоги  ДУШУ НАВЗНИЧ ВЫВЕРНУТЬ.....

 и  хочется  много,
                           а  нужна тишина..
чтоб  заткнут  себя,
  что ВЕСНУ взорвать....
а   сон,  это ложь и обман  себя.

  не верь   тому  что  исчезавет   --- в закат...
 ВОСХОД!!!! 
 ВОТ ЛЮБОВЬ-  ВОЛОЩЕНЬЯ!

 иди  за края  не ритмичности времени,
 иди  за  СЕРДЦЕМ------  ритмичности---ТИК-ТАК!!!!

ТИК И  ТАК,
 шаг  за  шагом 
 вне ритмики фраз.

----------


## PAN

> решилась



Решилась - молодец... :flower: 

Ещё...

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

я отцвела пустоцветом,
не детей.
 не  сонетов,
не дверей  не  окон
 только  женский  стон...

И  жара утомила
Своей надоедливой силой.
она  меня сожгла
От  взора до  нутра...

Я дышу и  не  слышу
Как щебечут птицы.
Я смотрю вокруг
И ты  мне Друг!

Может зря, что я стала
Ставить на все что  знала
На алтарь любви...
Ты  меня прости!

Я кувшином зачерпну  воды
И  смою с  себя следы судьбы
Я теплой  водой смою
Все чего  не  стою....

и свечки  за  окном не  молчат
И стрижи держат ритма шаг...
Но шагаю  я по  судьбе
Не с  душой,  а  по  душе!..

----------


## PAN

К слову... Если решишь  перенести в эту тему стихи, разбросанные по разделу - пиши список с названием тем и номерами сообщений - перенесем... 
Или оставь их украшением тех тем, где они уже находятся, если хозяева не против...)))

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

если  не  против хозяева, я  не  против   их  пребывания  места...я  не помню  вс  места. коль  они  там  значит захлеснуло...


еще ловите

Замереть  и не  петь, 
Вот  что  значить  умереть…
 Восход  и закат  ---вот  и  цвет…
А  Здесь безцветие  и  тишина. Буд –то вывернулись  небеса…
Швы  не  ровные-на взрыв…
Многоточие  как призыв…. 
ТишеТИШЕ--  не  молчи!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Девять с  половиной  минут, Я  послала  свое- не БУДЬ…
 Дальше  и  т- тишине, нет  в  безмолвие… и  к  рулю
 повернуть  руль на 360. Ииии-----
Опять—замолчать….
Девять  с  половиной минут
 И  все!!!!....
 Я  даже  не  умру!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

А на кладбище  пилят деревья,
Много листьев и  много  похмелья…
А  ветки  сломаны  были, еще    тогда…  
и коричневой  охрой тянулась слеза!...
… многоточие  и    тишина,  я наверно  от  всех спряталась  в   никуда.  …..
  «Не»    и « нет»  стали   мои  друзья,
 но  не так    я    живу…

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Ищу звучанье тишины…
Белый  цвет и  скрепучаи  шаги…
Безмолвный  крик, от тишины…
 Цветные  сны, не  про двоих…

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

... а прижаться  к сердцу,  что навзнич...
  что раскрыто  своим нутром,....
 что запятая  не  в складень?
что  правилами  -- загребло?????
 а когда  сердце  раскрыто  разом?
 правила Жить, в  такт  СЛАБО???

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

... а  когда  Бог укажет на дверь..
 я  уду  мимо    тихо... тихо..
 потому,
что  тот,
 кто  укажет....
  не любил,тот  не Бог, 
 я  его  не   услышу

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Это  все  бьет аритмия- жизни   строчки  слогаются   мимо...

****
   а  знаешь, я все слышу    флейту...
  как  музыкант сердце  свое  в нее  клеит...
А  скрипка-- это  открытые  нервы...
 не  спрятаться,  не утаить  от  всех  свое-- 
миро-приемлю.....
  я в стопоре , 
как  пальцами   соткать  звуки, 
да   ещ-ще в  такт-т  пряча  боль от минуны!

***
…пальцем  прикоснуться …
  и разорвать   тишину..
  скрипка  соло...
   и  я  ЖИВУ???
 струны и такты,  взахлеб диалогят....
  не такого слова,  нет
 ТАКОГГО
 СЛОВА!!!!!!

а  я помолчу,
  может  стоит....
пальцами  струн  касаюсь  как    в  сказке-неволи,
ВОт !  оно  чудо,  я звучу  без подсказки....
нет такого слова-  и  ЛЮБВИ нет,
так  говорят - правда. ..
 я  кричу___ НЕТ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

терпеть    надо  не  за  подвиг  терпения,  за ГРЕХ!!!!
  это я приемлю!



Любить надо  не   за  ЧТО!  за ЛЮБОВЬ- КАК   ЗА  ПРАВДУ!!!! И  умереть…..
***


вернуться  к боли,  не   больно,   больно в  полночность  вспомнить, 
  о  не возвратной   боли....
88
а  вот  так  что бы  в  открытую...  что  бы  так  на  разрыв,  чтоб   взахлеб...
 чтоб БОГ  ПОЖЕЛЕЛ   за  дурость – открытость  слов, 
А  вот так Ты  ГОТОВ?

 Видно  время  пришло, зацепившись, за  другую боль...
 Обернуться  ситцевым  заревом---- Боль  не   что!
  я  ЖИВУ   В  ЛЮБОВЬ,,,,,,
 в запятую строк.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

.... а  еще  в  бокале  пиво.
  пост.
 я его  рушу -  словами...
  но   от  этого  нет  утешенья, только ложь.
 Потому что,  заведомо  складно - вранье...

Можно от пьяных   слов,
 отказаться от быться.....ну что ж,

Можно  и  в  жизни  -- не  приключиться....кто ж  смог?


я  такая  как  есть  я  не  спорю,  с   ошибками-  многословья....


 и  еще  бокал  и  еще чтобы  не прекословить,
тик и так - слово звучное-  с  БОЛЬЮ…

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Наклонивши  голову  на  бочек…
 Ты  осмотришь  на меня, мол  что за молчок..
Я тебе  подыгрывать  не смогла
 Прямо  посмотрела  - Я  ЛЮБЛЮ ТЕБЯ!

 Только  мир  мужчины- другая Земля.
 Мне  сказал: что  смотришь, я  люблю тебя!

Так  вот мы  по разному, но  об одном.
Если  в такт созвучие – станем  вдвоем.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Получив вдруг  нить –Вдохновенья,
Шелковость Слов,
 Ритм плетенья..
 Я в  смятенье-  наверно  есть правила,
 Только я не  успела  узнать их…

 Что  в  узоре? Ритм? Сочетание?
В слове  что?
 Смысл-  мироздания..

В  нить что?
 Просто смятение?
 Да  просто  шанс- Вдохновения!

----------


## Валерьевна

*Татьяна, рада, что Вы открыли свою страничку!*
Вы хорошо чувствуете чужое настроение в стихах,  как будто вдыхаете чужие мысли, чувства, а на вдохе уже рождаются Ваши стихи.
Это здорово!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> захлестывает  часто...
> Бывая  на   любимых страничках.


А оно всегда так – 
когда срывает – не в такт.
Лишь думаешь: «Как бы успеть?»
за мыслью, сердцем… спеть
прокричать, прошептать… Неважно
отмолчаться – вот это страшно!
Не молчите! Пишите!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Валерьевна,спасибо!
**
Стерты из памяти слезы страдания,
Горечь несбывшихся фраз обещания.
Ложные грани любви обещания
Вырвали слово надежды-признания.
Пауза...
    Ложь...
        Тишина...
            Оправдание...

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Как  представлю себя старой
Бабушкой,
Под  лавочкой....
(Я  на  лавке  не  люблю),
Сплетни мне  не  нравятся.

Как  предствалю себя  старой,
Сморщенной, ворчливой,
В длинной  юбке, в темной  кофте
И  в  платочке  ситцевом...

Как  представлю - улыбнусь...
Ну  и  перспектива!
Прятаться  под  лавочкой
От  молодого  мира...

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Хрупкость страниц
Прозрачность звука
Чувствам пришла вернуться  минута.

Нет  привычного ритма
На раз, два, три-раз
Скользко  на  ветке  весной  воробьям.

***
мы  растрачиваем время
ритмом  шага стерты ноги
Поцарапаны колени
 жить всегда  немного больно...

***
Звук за  звуком стелется
нанизывая нить Ожидания

Может это мерещиться
Время-звук Раставания...

***
В тишине упавших слов
я стою на  грани снов,
что во сне?
мерцанье фраз,
 что в  словах?
 тебе отказ...

***
Захлестнуло понесло
навзрыд,
 на  неприкрытость
 фраз.

Я  как птица лечу 
 взахлеб
забыв,
 что  не  умею
летать.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

23 марта.
Сегодня гроза
 Со  снегом,  градом  и дождем.
 Это с  неба знак
 Больше  не жить в Былом ...


24 марта
Я  встретилась  с  Прошлой  любовью
В заснеженном небе
 земля

Дороги  до  камня  раздеты.
Не  видно  лазурности 
дня...

Все  прошлое развернулось
 в наставшую встречу 
 сбылым...

 и небо  в землю  упало.
 на  снежную серую
 пыль.....

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

стирая  лишнее со  строчек
не прекращаем жить взахлеб!

----------


## Лев

> стирая лишнее со строчек,
> не прекращаем жить взахлёб!


Закроешь мысль обилием точек,
Не захлебнись :Aga:  - прости за стёб :Ok:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

в тихую ночь,
 в раннее утро,
прочь исчезают сомнений минуты.

----------


## PAN

> Любимая тема - синтез искусств


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

по мойму я эти  рисунки уже показывала на форуме. Если  что  удалите, я не  обижусь.
 А  так это  мои  первые  рисунки когда  я  общалась  с  музыкой,  подчиняясь ее  мыслям.Это  еще  90 е  года.
Почему  и  писала ,  что  не  поэт, а  творческий  зритель-слушатель.
Ведь  так  и  идет рисую и  пишу  строчки  одновременно, вроде  и  о себе, а может  и  нет.
ловите  кому  интересно
 первый под  впечатлением музыке Скрябина "поэма экстаза"
[IMG]http://*********net/931265m.jpg[/IMG]
 второй Моцарт ЛАКРИМОЗА.
[IMG]http://*********net/924097.jpg[/IMG]
 писалось  все  сразу  во  время  звучания  музыки, она  сама  все  продиктовала..

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

детям я  всегда давала  такую  же  возможность, пообщаться  с музыкой  на  таком сотворческом  уровне. Неповторимые  работы  получались    у  тех кто не  стремился рисовать  правильно.  а  тот  кто  имел   смелость   рисовать СВОЕ.

----------


## Валерьевна

> Моцарт ЛАКРИМОЗА.


 :Ok: 
цвета, оттенки, замечательный синтез!!! Тон, в тонику!!! :Tender: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

сами не пробовали, так  с  музыкой общаться? Это  не  трудно, она  сама  все диктует и  цвета и  линии. Только  надо   довериться   звукам. Расчет  и логику  почти  отключаешь, они  включаются  сами после  завершения  работы. Попробуйте.
 Познее  отсканирую   другие  работы.  сейчас  сканер  сломан. Спасибо   за  интерес.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

дочувствовала  и исправила...

СОН ЗАХЛЕБНЕТ ОБИДУ  ОТ ДНЯ.
ЗНАТЬ БЫ ЧЕМ  СЕРДЦЕ УКРЫТЬ 
                                            ОТ СЕБЯ.

ЛОЖЬЮ НАВЕТОВ?
  РИТМИЧНОСТЬЮ СЛОВ?

НЕТ  ИЛИ  НЕТ...
МНОГОТОЧНОСТЬ -  
                          В НИЧТО...

----------


## dalisima

Скоро уже лето.... вот навеяло:

 Вот утро - я опять в саду!
На эти розы - налюбоваться не могу.
О чудо, волшебство...Вас как зовут?
Какой шикарный вид - сейчас "СМОТРИТЕЛИ" придут!
Я Вас представить им могу?
Увидев эту красоту - они поймут...
Нет Вас милей и краше!
По нраву Вы... Варваре, Лене, Свете и Наташе.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

dalisima,  привет!
  а  про весну  может тоже  что нибудь  есть?

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

соль  с ресниц опадает кристалами
 тусклый  - карий крик оглушил.
долгая   ночь в  истезающий паводок
 хрупий-ледовый причал обветшал.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

я  на смятых листках
 напишу , что не  в такт...

День рождения.


Когда плоть 
           рвется
                      порами
Нет  ни  крика
             нет  ни страха
                   лживыми  ролями...
не протопчутся  слухи тропами
                      нитями 
                              строк.
 тишина  замолчит
окунётся в серость срок.

Все случилось
 не столько 
 не  счастье,
 что  странно  рожать..
 В  небе   быть  
 бирюзой  закрывать печаль.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Череп
              ломаеся с хрустом
 х-р- э-
             становится 
                          звуком..

Черность склоняет 
                    не нужность...
 33 жизни сгубила...
                   кто спросит?


  простите  это  отклик  на  реальную  судьбу... царство  ей  небесное,  она все же  умерла.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

закрываясь за строчкой
точкой
тишина прочерк красит хною...
зазвучали много-голосья
охристым много- го ло-христым  - вольно!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

почему птицы не ходят по воде?...
не шлепают лапами  в зеркальном облаке?...
Что верх,что низ
 Облако-  зеркало - перевертыш.
 птица- компромиссс,
 если не к облаку...
 Так  по  нему  и не шлепать!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Паралельно кошки спали
 на коленях и у носа
 мы лежали , не страдая
 кто в семье у нас  за босса...

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

***

Как считать засушенную бабочку,
 трупом
или сухой красотой?
На стене повесишь в рамочке,
 оглянешся  в себя
 и замрешь...

****
По  ту сторону ТУДА
 нет повернутости
ЗАВТРА,
 за стеклянность
 Н Е С Е Й Ч А С
 Стороной ,
 строкой
 ОБРАТНО...

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Перебирая пальцами буквы,
 Я пропускаю сквозь миг – секунды.
 Шаг в право- в  лево
 На месте сдвиг
 Минуты Жизни -
 ступени вниз…

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

А теперь как  говорят дневниковое…
Я стерплю и это неволие.
 Я  не Сука  которую
- Надо!
 Я  стерплю, потому что…
 Не  в такт листопада.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

кто меня слышит?

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

я сама как стертый камень
 ищу пылинки созиданья.
***
стерто одиночество
росчерком на стекле,
не гордость сбила прошлое.
 в симметрии бытие.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

топая дождями
по босым полям
ветви обнажает
осенняя печаль.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Я пью глотками
Безысходность дел...
Я стучу каблуками
По колдобинам тел.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

на пушинке семени
 надежда а пророст...
  а пылинка на пушинке..
чтож...
не запланированный стопс...

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

я запоем захлебнусь.
 ну и пусть..
а когда проснусь,
по пустыне  в путь
 я не свернусь...

 нет не  сдадусь.
 не из  седых  я бабусь!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

в старости есть красота.
Есть  красота, в хламье - ушла?

в старинном парке тишина-
ушла ,
пришла и тихий...шла..............

 и многоточие не спасет. от стертости- ВНОВЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

слепыми шагами,
 на цыпочкаХ, В СКОЛЬЗЬ
 за строчностью- 
ВНОВЬ

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

РАЗКВАДРАТИЛСЯ ЗВУК
 ПУСТЬ
Я В БЫЛОЕ НЕ ВЕРНУСЬ,
 Я ПОВТОРЮСЬ,
ОШИБУСЬ,
 РАСШИБУСЬ.
 ПУСТЬ!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Живя на чистовик, 
 обернувшись на тень, захлестнет мигрень,
 все в ЛЕНЬ,
 черновое в хрень....
настоящее, 
папиросной бумагой, не верь!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Кто не пьет, он прав,
 он Богу в такт,
 я не  так,,,,

 запиваясь звучаньем, 
я пишу 
не
 впопад

  в пустоте междустрочий, что?
 не строчки
,все просто,
 как в жизни,
  с пропуском звуков и многоточий..

стирая каблуки до ломкости,
 хлестают дни колкостью,

ложью-ДОЛГОСТИ.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

он дарит духи- " ангела"

младенец молчит

не правы мы.

без кости на бедрах, без радости слез,....

младенец   молчит.

Он знает- ЛЮБОВЬ.


 когда  по буквам бежит рифмоплет, все атональности сходятся в тон.

 но не в состоянье собрать----
 пустоту, 
в созвездие слов
  в неприятность
- ИДУ

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

НЕ ВЧЕРА ,
 НЕ  СЕГОДНЯ,
НЕ ЗАВТРА,
 НИКОГДА?
 ОШИБЛИСЬ
 НЕ  В  НЕПРАВДУ.
 ВСЯ СТРОКА ПАУТИНЫ ЖИЗН И  ,
 ПОЛНОТА НЕ ПОВТОРНОСТИ
  БЫТЬ   ЛИ ....

МЯГКИЙ ЗНАК КАК ОЗВУЧАЛИ??


 Я О  ТОМ ЖЕ!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

В этом декабре
  Черном серебре
  Коркой- не простит
   В саване лежит.

  Кружева пусты
  Нитями кресты
   в четырех углах
   Запечатан прах.

  Не сниму кольца
   Крестного венца
  Заколочен гвоздь
  Я всего лишь гость.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Стирая страниц - не вновь
Я запрещаю себе захлебнуться- в –никто.
Закрыв глаза, перешлепну- не здесь,
Не потонув в сейчас - утону  в      
- не теперь!
**
 23.28
 Произнес не в  ритм многострочек.
Стал соучасником знаков  и звуков
 Не поняв, миг не часть  минуты!

мимолетность-Жизнь

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

11.10.2011
Лепестки сплетаются в нить
Одиночеству больше не быть
В шлепающей  тишине
Босыми ногами иду  к тебе.

Рвутся связки на шепотный  вскрик
Одному тебе больше не быть!
В вязкой ночи не тонуть
И не штопать вены словами - «нибудь».

**
Зачерпывая горсти воды из дождя
 Золотистый клен стал ярче огня
Загребая ладонями взгляд живой
Закрываю словами молчание строк

12.10.2011

В растоптанные листья на асфальте,
 Прибитые дождем и темнотой,
 Впиваются искрящиеся капли,
Багровых листьев струнный перебой.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> РАЗКВАДРАТИЛСЯ ЗВУК
>  ПУСТЬ
> Я В БЫЛОЕ НЕ ВЕРНУСЬ,
>  Я ПОВТОРЮСЬ,
> ОШИБУСЬ,
>  РАСШИБУСЬ.
>  ПУСТЬ!


Здорово!!! Нет нам пути обратного :Smile3:  Интересно у тебя стихи рождаются...

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

спасибо Анюта! да  я с тем  что  так  уже  смирилась.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

И горстями забираю
 сердцем
счастье и любовь.

 На закате в свете  таю
вздохом,
взглядом, тишиной.

А улыбка Той, что Свята
 луч надежды
 греет сон.

Нет не страшен сумрак речи
ночь
 распахнута  звездой.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Покосившийся забор
Металический горбун
Теребил дорожный камень
Шестерней ржавелых губ.

В зимней пене старый дом
Окон сбившихся-
                           комок,
Отчеркнул от неба  
                           холм-
Поминальный стол.


****

Двадцать первое число
Колесом вернулось в дом.
Неразбившийся бокал
Не наполнится вином.

Дрожь в руках,
 В бумаге кровь,
 Но мертвее цвета нет.
 Меховой покров принес
                             леденевший хлеб.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

ответ для  Е.Т.


Я ни бегом , ни шагом не иду.
Плыву, не обнажая горизонта,
Хватая луч закатного всеволья.
Созвучьем с негативом слов пытаюсь быть.

В воде  следы крошатся в пузыри,
Ребристостью взбивая берег.
Напраслина бессмысленная,что ни говори,
Тонуть шагая в безневерье.

Черкая строчки серою тоской
Становится смешно и своевольно,
 Иллюзия сегоднего раздолья
Не утешает даже к 30-ти...

Десятками считать года придумали врачи?
Следы в воде похожи на  нули.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Звуки прикоснулись  к  руке
Вздох и взгляд во мне.

Пальчики малыша чисты,
Слова о жизни просты.

По колокольчикам бегом
В светлый дом.

Рука прикоснулась  во мне
Звук стал вздохом  в тишине.
***
Таит снег, 
               Гололед, 
Рыжий кот  на люке греет живот.
Трактор  в шесть утра дорогу скребет.
 Март. Двор. Разворот. 
 За окном бессонный взгляд  в потолок.
Рассвет оранжевой проволкой  день плетет.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Солнце встает
В ткань облаков.
Нитей восторг-
Птичий полет.
 Шелест листвы-
Шепчет живи!
Первый рассвет  СЫНА!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

***
Уходя, не закроешь дверь
За  собой оставляя Слово
Ты обнимешь немые стены
Сбитых досок исписанных строк

Зашагают по клавишам звуки
Протянувшей струной многоточья
Я не верю, что встречи не будет
Ты шепни мне, что скрыто за прошлым.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Еще жёстче наждачной шлифую
До зеркальной тоновой ноты
Взгляд, улыбку и бархатность утра,
Захлебнувшись копотью - "вроде".

Через борозды прикосновений
Зачерпнула пригоршню ночи.
Повернув Землю вспять от мгновенья
Удержу аккорд многоточья.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

удивительно моему сыну  уже 9 месяцев!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Нет страха к удачи, в льстивости  слов.
Комком в горле глохнет
Шершавость- был кто…

И звуком пореза надорван гвоздь,
Без шляпки ржавость его наголо.

Раздолбанность маски-
Ухмылка лица.

Оконченность строчки 
В без точки-лжеца.

Сжимаю жизнь  стеклянным ничто.
                      ВСЕ!

07.03.2013

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

На белом листе 
                       пробиты буквы.
На черных буквах 
                       танцуют куклы.
На пальцах стуки,
                        не в такт минуты…
Разорван круг бумажного лица.

08.03.2013

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Очень долго не была здесь))) Второго сына Бог послал.

Но писать  продолжила.
буду рада отзыву.

Обернувшись лепестками облаков
Кованую розу обронив
Изумрудным звоном трех дорог
                    оглянись
                           меня прости.
Есть жемчужная жара января
И июльская искрящаяся пыль
Ты уходишь туда без меня
                   оглянись
                            меня прости...
-- 
23.05.2015

----------


## Robs

Очень красиво.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> РАЗКВАДРАТИЛСЯ ЗВУК
>  ПУСТЬ
> Я В БЫЛОЕ НЕ ВЕРНУСЬ,
>  Я ПОВТОРЮСЬ,
> ОШИБУСЬ,
>  РАСШИБУСЬ.
>  ПУСТЬ!


Здорово!!! Нет нам пути обратного :Smile3:  Интересно у тебя стихи рождаются...

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

спасибо Анюта! да  я с тем  что  так  уже  смирилась.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

И горстями забираю
 сердцем
счастье и любовь.

 На закате в свете  таю
вздохом,
взглядом, тишиной.

А улыбка Той, что Свята
 луч надежды
 греет сон.

Нет не страшен сумрак речи
ночь
 распахнута  звездой.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Покосившийся забор
Металический горбун
Теребил дорожный камень
Шестерней ржавелых губ.

В зимней пене старый дом
Окон сбившихся-
                           комок,
Отчеркнул от неба  
                           холм-
Поминальный стол.


****

Двадцать первое число
Колесом вернулось в дом.
Неразбившийся бокал
Не наполнится вином.

Дрожь в руках,
 В бумаге кровь,
 Но мертвее цвета нет.
 Меховой покров принес
                             леденевший хлеб.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

ответ для  Е.Т.


Я ни бегом , ни шагом не иду.
Плыву, не обнажая горизонта,
Хватая луч закатного всеволья.
Созвучьем с негативом слов пытаюсь быть.

В воде  следы крошатся в пузыри,
Ребристостью взбивая берег.
Напраслина бессмысленная,что ни говори,
Тонуть шагая в безневерье.

Черкая строчки серою тоской
Становится смешно и своевольно,
 Иллюзия сегоднего раздолья
Не утешает даже к 30-ти...

Десятками считать года придумали врачи?
Следы в воде похожи на  нули.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Звуки прикоснулись  к  руке
Вздох и взгляд во мне.

Пальчики малыша чисты,
Слова о жизни просты.

По колокольчикам бегом
В светлый дом.

Рука прикоснулась  во мне
Звук стал вздохом  в тишине.
***
Таит снег, 
               Гололед, 
Рыжий кот  на люке греет живот.
Трактор  в шесть утра дорогу скребет.
 Март. Двор. Разворот. 
 За окном бессонный взгляд  в потолок.
Рассвет оранжевой проволкой  день плетет.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Солнце встает
В ткань облаков.
Нитей восторг-
Птичий полет.
 Шелест листвы-
Шепчет живи!
Первый рассвет  СЫНА!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

***
Уходя, не закроешь дверь
За  собой оставляя Слово
Ты обнимешь немые стены
Сбитых досок исписанных строк

Зашагают по клавишам звуки
Протянувшей струной многоточья
Я не верю, что встречи не будет
Ты шепни мне, что скрыто за прошлым.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Еще жёстче наждачной шлифую
До зеркальной тоновой ноты
Взгляд, улыбку и бархатность утра,
Захлебнувшись копотью - "вроде".

Через борозды прикосновений
Зачерпнула пригоршню ночи.
Повернув Землю вспять от мгновенья
Удержу аккорд многоточья.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

удивительно моему сыну  уже 9 месяцев!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Нет страха к удачи, в льстивости  слов.
Комком в горле глохнет
Шершавость- был кто…

И звуком пореза надорван гвоздь,
Без шляпки ржавость его наголо.

Раздолбанность маски-
Ухмылка лица.

Оконченность строчки 
В без точки-лжеца.

Сжимаю жизнь  стеклянным ничто.
                      ВСЕ!

07.03.2013

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

На белом листе 
                       пробиты буквы.
На черных буквах 
                       танцуют куклы.
На пальцах стуки,
                        не в такт минуты…
Разорван круг бумажного лица.

08.03.2013

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Очень долго не была здесь))) Второго сына Бог послал.

Но писать  продолжила.
буду рада отзыву.

Обернувшись лепестками облаков
Кованую розу обронив
Изумрудным звоном трех дорог
                    оглянись
                           меня прости.
Есть жемчужная жара января
И июльская искрящаяся пыль
Ты уходишь туда без меня
                   оглянись
                            меня прости...
-- 
23.05.2015

----------


## Robs

Очень красиво.

----------

